# Forum Home Renovation Structural Renovation  Wire / Cable truss (Where to buy???)

## barra260

I am having trouble locating wire or cable trusses in Sydney. Pryda no longer manufacture them and all places I've tried do not stock them. Does anybody know of a stockist or another manufacturer? 
Cheers 
Brad

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Don't wish to be picky but Pryda still list them on their website at Pryda - Timber Connectors 
Did you get the 'no longer manufacture' from Pryda or one of their so-called dealers....it is a stock response at the Big Green Shed for instance when something can't be found.

----------


## tortfeaser

Any more on this? Pryda definately no longer do cable trusses.

----------


## Moondog55

What is a cable truss, they sound interesting?? 
Does it work like threaded rod??

----------


## tortfeaser

They're used to make a long span resist a bending force. 
I've attached a pic of how one is used in my house, I'm looking to copy this approach for the other corner of the roof. Instead of having a strut from the hip rafter* take the load down to a wall, the load is spread between the two ends of the rafter.   
[*]note my building vocabulary is pretty average, might not be right! I need a glossary with pics.

----------


## Moondog55

Ah! A picture is worth a thousand words. I was imagining something using twisted steel cable ( ROPE )  so this is actually a solid rod threaded at the ends end then tensioned??  http://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p...S/House/08.jpg 
This is from another post in the heating section, does this do the same job??

----------


## Bloss

Otherwise known as a barrup truss. Wouldn't be too hard to make one up, but you'd need to be sure of the loads or if you copied the existing one that the roof construction at the other end is identical. 
Probably better to describe the problem you have and let some members give advice and options on how to fix it. Or not . . . 
Good info docs on trusses genrally here: http://mikestrade.sydneyinstitute.wi...t/Roof+Trusses

----------


## tortfeaser

Yes Moondog, as I understand it the Pryda units were stranded steel cable swayed to bottle screws at the ends. Your pic is of a two-fulcrum truss, mine's a single.   
Sure Bloss, makes sense to describe the problem. I'm trying to replicate the arrangement in the (poor) pic. That barrup is at one corner of the house over the master bedroom. The  opposite corner of the roof is over the ensuite to the master bedroom and has a single strut coming down from the hip rafter to the wallbetween the ensuite and laundry. I want to enlarge the ensuite by moving the wall, taking up most of the laundry. So far as I can tell the roof is identical in both corners, but for the strut from the respective rafter. Copying what is there would be challengng without being able to spec the steel in the rod and bending it without weakening it. Yacht riggers might be able to help with the appropriate fittings if I used cable.

----------


## tortfeaser

Swayed = swaged. Autocorrect too clever by half.

----------


## Bloss

In which case it might be easier to simply enlarge / reinforce that existing beam using steel or additional timber under it - or strut from another point if you can find a suitable one. A bit hard without a site inspection. 
But to make a copy of the existing barrup truss seems simple enough from the pic - all you need is the thickness of the rod and then the length from each end end to the centre bend and the depth of that bend (ie the length of the steel strut from the bend to the timber at or about the halfway point. 
Then you need to measure up the brackets - although there would be a number of ways of making a suitable connector at each end.

----------

